# Need Help.



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I went to the beach yesterday with my 5500c3cs mag elite (my fishing reel), ldx, throwing 150g. Stock bearings have 1 sheild removed, 1 drop of RRF in each. When I really put the hammer to the cast, the reel is screaming! 

Seriously, it is making a loud screeching noise. When this happened previously, I thought maybe the bearings were dry. This time, they were definately oiled. Is it the LW that is making the sound?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

It's just the bearings. With that thin oil they are still going to make noise.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks! I'm going to try picking up some ceramics for the reel. Might help a little.

Anyone else distance cast with a levelwind? It helps me because I can focus more on my form and spend a little less time cranking in and laying line properly.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

AirDown said:


> It's just the bearings. With that thin oil they are still going to make noise.


It's not necessarily just the bearings.....on more than one occasion with my Abus or 525 I've had a screeching noise and it was an improperly balanced spool...........may want to test the spool for imbalance and reload the line.....there are several posts on this site about spool balancing......it does make a difference!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep could be a number of things- if the spool is really unbalanced you will not only hear the bearings, you will feel excess vibration as the spool is turning. Usually the noise and vibration both slow down as the end of the cast nears (spool is slowing down).

If the noise is steady and loud throughtout the cast,but the spool itself doesn't seem to vibrate, it could be in the levelwind, or some other problem.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

justinstewart said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try picking up some ceramics for the reel. Might help a little.
> 
> Anyone else distance cast with a levelwind? It helps me because I can focus more on my form and spend a little less time cranking in and laying line properly.


PS- if your casting for distance lose the levelwind- laying line down evenly is part of the game and will become second nature with a little practice- avoiding it by using a levlewind is the only SURE way to never get good at it.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd reoil it before I threw it again


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't hear the noise for the first second or two. Then it sounds like the wear indicators on a bad set of break pads for two seconds, then it slows down and stops making noise for the rest of the cast. 

I've had unbalanced spools before on my 525 mag, and definately noticed the vibration/spool wobble. Doesn't seem to be this, or if it is, it isn't as noticible. 

When spooling, I just put the line through the levelwind and started wrapping. Maybe I should try a hump in the center, without using the levelwind, and then fill in the sides, cut the line, go through the levelwind, and then tie a knot. I wonder if this would help.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

dawgfsh said:


> I'd reoil it before I threw it again


I cleaned the bearings with lighter fluid, sprayed with compressed air, and put 1 drop rrf in each, before casting it. So I don't think it was the oil.

I'll try reoiling again as well, though.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> PS- if your casting for distance lose the levelwind- laying line down evenly is part of the game and will become second nature with a little practice- avoiding it by using a levlewind is the only SURE way to never get good at it.


Yeah, I know the lw kills distance. :redface: The thing casts like a champ though.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

If it had anything to do with bearings - it would start immediately at the beginning of the cast, they go from zero to max speed almost instantly. 

I suspect something else.

DO a spin test on the bearings- out of the reel- just to be sure that you don't have a cooked bearing, but I doubt it. If you got excess oil on the outside cage or shaft, it could be slipping a little at start up- but shouldn't contribute to any noise.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

justinstewart said:


> I cleaned the bearings with lighter fluid, sprayed with compressed air, and put 1 drop rrf in each, before casting it. So I don't think it was the oil.
> 
> I'll try reoiling again as well, though.


I was really thinking more about the levelwind and pawl, and the bushings or bearings they ride on.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

I had a new pro rocket that made a horrific squeal out of the box. I replaced the cog gear with one with that had bearings. No more squeal. I purchased my gears from Mikes reels. Good luck. Merlin aka Russelpup


----------

